# Can't decide on strain...



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 26, 2008)

I was looking and wondering, what strain would be good for an outdoor grow(in a hot country) and that stays quite low?

Big bud: a lot of bud, but whats the quality like?

Early misty: was my first choise, stays low, grows outdoors and is quite strong

AK47: no idea how this grows outdoors? anyone shed some light on this please?

Am i missing a really good one here? if i am then please point it out 

thanks


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

If you're looking for a really low plant , then check out the lowryder...I'm pretty sure it's an autoflowering strain though, but as long as ya keep 'em germin' you'll be good to go in the long run...


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 26, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> If you're looking for a really low plant , then check out the lowryder...I'm pretty sure it's an autoflowering strain though, but as long as ya keep 'em germin' you'll be good to go in the long run...


I was looking at the lowryders, but i'm so straped for cash...
i don't need them reall small, just not some massive plant, i'm thinking of going for a guerrila grow.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

I've thought about tryin a White Rhino guerilla...But i like to be able to look at my babies at any given time i guess too...


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 26, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I've thought about tryin a White Rhino guerilla...But i like to be able to look at my babies at any given time i guess too...


Yeah :/ i heard white rhino was a really strong strain

I would like to grow indoor, but my landlord is a bit wierd about these things...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

honestly i would too, but like you said strapped for cash...Have you decided where you want to order from??? i've heard good things about Doc chronic...and seedboutique


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 26, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> honestly i would too, but like you said strapped for cash...Have you decided where you want to order from??? i've heard good things about Doc chronic...and seedboutique


Seedboutique they look quite cheap and they accept euros, I'm into strain browsing, so hard if i could i would just order one of them all .

But I think I'm going to go for an early misty or a white rhino.

Edit:also seedboutique do a free seed baggie, to share with friends, make for a nice gift


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Do you have the Strainlist faq download or whatever it is??? if your just browsing, which i do alot, it's great...But then the thing is finding a breeder/seedbank that carries whatever you desire...I've never had the pleasure of ordering any beans, so i really don't wanna tell you anything for sure but i'm sure when ya make your decision some of the more experienced pros on here could help ya out... Keep me updated with it though


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 26, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Do you have the Strainlist faq download or whatever it is??? if your just browsing, which i do alot, it's great...But then the thing is finding a breeder/seedbank that carries whatever you desire...I've never had the pleasure of ordering any beans, so i really don't wanna tell you anything for sure but i'm sure when ya make your decision some of the more experienced pros on here could help ya out... Keep me updated with it though


I didn't think seedboutique did a pdf file, anyway seedboutique do seeds from all different breeders so I'm bound to find something good.

I especially like the nirvana section as there are most strains i know of (I'm not really an expert on strains)

When I get mah beanies i'll start a grow journa l


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

not on sb...I think it's a former file that was on OG before it got shut down if i'm not mistaken...I d/l'ed it off here on MP somewhere...


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 26, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> not on sb...I think it's a former file that was on OG before it got shut down if i'm not mistaken...I d/l'ed it off here on MP somewhere...


ahh ok

I just fell in love with a bud pic of purple power :holysheep: but it's ot the right plant for me...

i can't decide between white widow, white rhino,crystal or big bud

i know big bud gives a massive yield, but what's the potency like?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah i think we have the same taste ...I love those big dense buds, that get soo crystally too tho....white rhino or big bud either one would be awesome imo...Personally, i've never gotten to smoke any herb that i know it's origin...Unless it's my own, and in that case it's always been bagseed...Hopefully i can change that and have some beans ready for the next season...


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 26, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Yeah i think we have the same taste ...I love those big dense buds, that get soo crystally too tho....white rhino or big bud either one would be awesome imo...Personally, i've never gotten to smoke any herb that i know it's origin...Unless it's my own, and in that case it's always been bagseed...Hopefully i can change that and have some beans ready for the next season...


Yeah dude, i never like the indoor/outdoor mixed bags they do, i like to try each strain on it's own


----------



## CowboyBud (Jul 27, 2008)

Note Big bud can get huge..... many of mine ended up bigger than the HazeXskunk#1. i think you could grow it find outdoors though. the only problem id say would be the branches have a tendency to get too heavy with bud and can break.
My BB didn't seem that strong of smoke. I used sensi seeds. but cheaper ones such as nirvana might be a better smoke.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 27, 2008)

i went ahead and ordered a pack of white rhino on seedboutique.com for &#8364;20.74(including P+P) , quite cheap imo

i will post how long it takes and if they're good and all 

peace


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome...That's exactly what i would've gotten, as they're quite cheap right now ...I hope all works out...Any freebies with your order???


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 27, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Awesome...That's exactly what i would've gotten, as they're quite cheap right now ...I hope all works out...Any freebies with your order???


i should get 5 free seeds as stated, i'll honour thier request and give some free seeds to another grower


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I would have the perfect strain for you. Unfortunately I can't get it to you. I bred this strain entirely myself from some pretty good genetics. It actually does have a kick and good high and it is about the most resilient plant I ever worked with. It's called Tinkerbell

It consists of probably the best and most rare land race ruderalis around from a very special connection. The strain's history started in 1968 with a Japanese resident of Maui  that was determined to grow in his pesty Maui conditions. He found a slightly mind expanding auto flowering ruderalis plant by way of an Asian hemp producer that used this special ruderalis variety for what was basically medical purposes. To forget about the pains of working in the field farming and the headaches etc. It was grown and bred in Maui by the Japanese man from 1971 until the late 80's when it was bred with a very special and short Hawaii strain. The next season he back crossed that Hawaii-Central Asian Ruderalis cross with the same resinous Hawaii plant. He grew it for 9 years when he started growing more potent Maui varieties and left those seeds be. He bred them every few years for comparison. I got a hold of this plant in 2001 from a Japanese friend. After a 30 plant test run, I took the best pheno I found which had a slight bit of resin production and a pleasant but not too strong high. I crossed it with a very amazing resinous and potent Nepal plant that packed a very narcotic high. Grown in the mountains of Nepal since the mid 1980's. Got the seeds from the same friend. This is a short pure indica strain with an amazing taste of earth and spices. The resin production from this plant is great and the high is narcotic and euphoric. I used a male of this variety. Very strong dominant genetics that increase the potency for anything you breed it with. I crossed the Nepal with the Hawaiian/Ruderalis Hybrid which produced a mother that had pretty good resin production and good potency and a very pleasant yet narcotic but VERY euphoric high and no ceiling. I cubed the Hawaiian-Ruderalis/Nepal cross with it's offspring males to create Tinkerbell, a very short and low yielding but auto flowering variety. 6-7 weeks. Average yield is around 12 grams. It's also about the most vigorous plant I ever had the chance to work with. Don't even think you'll have any mold problems with her. It can grow properly in 60-75 percent shade. Which means it is great for forest grows. The taste is of earth and spice. Potency is like a 7.5/10 and the high is narcotic and euphoric. Creeper.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 28, 2008)

Legendary Genetics said:
			
		

> I think I would have the perfect strain for you. Unfortunately I can't get it to you. I bred this strain entirely myself from some pretty good genetics. It actually does have a kick and good high and it is about the most resilient plant I ever worked with. It's called Tinkerbell
> 
> It consists of probably the best and most rare land race ruderalis around from a very special connection. The strain's history started in 1968 with a Japanese resident of Maui  that was determined to grow in his pesty Maui conditions. He found a slightly mind expanding auto flowering ruderalis plant by way of an Asian hemp producer that used this special ruderalis variety for what was basically medical purposes. To forget about the pains of working in the field farming and the headaches etc. It was grown and bred in Maui by the Japanese man from 1971 until the late 80's when it was bred with a very special and short Hawaii strain. The next season he back crossed that Hawaii-Central Asian Ruderalis cross with the same resinous Hawaii plant. He grew it for 9 years when he started growing more potent Maui varieties and left those seeds be. He bred them every few years for comparison. I got a hold of this plant in 2001 from a Japanese friend. After a 30 plant test run, I took the best pheno I found which had a slight bit of resin production and a pleasant but not too strong high. I crossed it with a very amazing resinous and potent Nepal plant that packed a very narcotic high. Grown in the mountains of Nepal since the mid 1980's. Got the seeds from the same friend. This is a short pure indica strain with an amazing taste of earth and spices. The resin production from this plant is great and the high is narcotic and euphoric. I used a male of this variety. Very strong dominant genetics that increase the potency for anything you breed it with. I crossed the Nepal with the Hawaiian/Ruderalis Hybrid which produced a mother that had pretty good resin production and good potency and a very pleasant yet narcotic but VERY euphoric high and no ceiling. I cubed the Hawaiian-Ruderalis/Nepal cross with it's offspring males to create Tinkerbell, a very short and low yielding but auto flowering variety. 6-7 weeks. Average yield is around 12 grams. It's also about the most vigorous plant I ever had the chance to work with. Don't even think you'll have any mold problems with her. It can grow properly in 60-75 percent shade. Which means it is great for forest grows. The taste is of earth and spice. Potency is like a 7.5/10 and the high is narcotic and euphoric. Creeper.


Wow :holysheep: seems like one great strain  you seem pretty skilled at breeding  and i love the whole story behind it. 

When i get my white rhino, i'd like to order some more seeds that are a more euphoric high rather than body high (i think white rhino is a body high, am i right)


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah i'm pretty sure that's right...i know it at least has a more dominant body high...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 28, 2008)

hey i've heard of a few people having problems with nirvana white widow seeds,i was planning on growing some widow, but have now find myself back searchin strains.i came acrooss nirvana ice,have you checked this strain out? it looks amazing,if anybody reading this has smoked the nirvana ice,can you throw your $.02 in. this may be a strain worth checkin out though.-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 28, 2008)

p.s.
if the boutique is still handing out sam the skunkman thai haze x skunk 1 beans,you can see what these look like in my journal,i just flipped the light to 12/12 on them last night,time will tell how they end up.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 28, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> hey i've heard of a few people having problems with nirvana white widow seeds,i was planning on growing some widow, but have now find myself back searchin strains.i came acrooss nirvana ice,have you checked this strain out? it looks amazing,if anybody reading this has smoked the nirvana ice,can you throw your $.02 in. this may be a strain worth checkin out though.-peace


I believe that from dr.chronic, but could be the same batch 

cross my fingers...

can anyone recomend a good mental high buzz? i only know a few starins and they're body highs, good for getting stoned but the mental buzz goes down at a party imo


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

AID you still growing buddie!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 28, 2008)

If you want quality genetics pay the extra money and get WW from Sensi or Dutchpassion. Both will be better then Nirvana.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 28, 2008)

hey legendary,where could i get some sed for that tinkerbell?sounds awesome.i like the creeper smoke.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jul 28, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey legendary,where could i get some sed for that tinkerbell?sounds awesome.i like the creeper smoke.



Against the rules. I would if I could though.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 2, 2008)

anyone know of a less potent strain (as white rhino is really strong) sort of more heady buzzy high? one good for a social smoke

thanks, peace


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 5, 2008)

Anarchist_UK said:
			
		

> anyone know of a less potent strain (as white rhino is really strong) sort of more heady buzzy high? one good for a social smoke
> 
> thanks, peace



White Rhino isn't what it use to be. Skunk sounds right for you though.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Try to find a skunk #1...I've heard great things about it...


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 5, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Try to find a skunk #1...I've heard great things about it...



I don't know about that. I'd stay away from the Amsterdam Skunk's. Pre-1985 is the best.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

hmm...didn't know that LG, thanks...I'm not a pro, i just like to try to pass on info i guess...It just seemed like when they were a freebie from somewhere, maybe nirvana, not sure...But it seemed like ppl couldn't get enough of them, but i wasn't around here then, that was back in the Overgrow days...


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 5, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> hmm...didn't know that LG, thanks...I'm not a pro, i just like to try to pass on info i guess...It just seemed like when they were a freebie from somewhere, maybe nirvana, not sure...But it seemed like ppl couldn't get enough of them, but i wasn't around here then, that was back in the Overgrow days...



Skunk #1 is a quality strain with great breeding qualities. However I really like that ridiculously strong roadkill skunk odor that the old time Skunk has.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 6, 2008)

quite lucky

i got a HazeXSkunk #1 freebie :hubba:


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 6, 2008)

You got the seeds today?  

I was going to recommend you Afghan and Northern Lights.  I am in the same situation as you, I want a low plant that has a high yield.  Grows well outside and in hotter temperatures.  Let me know how that white rhino works out for you!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 6, 2008)

hey smoke have you looked into Big Bud any??? That's just another suggestion, but i'm not sure about heighth really...If you gotta go real low, go with lowryder...Or possibly just a lowryder cross could work, but i'm not sure...I can't speak from personal experience...jmo , hope it helps


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 6, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> You got the seeds today?
> 
> I was going to recommend you Afghan and Northern Lights.  I am in the same situation as you, I want a low plant that has a high yield.  Grows well outside and in hotter temperatures.  Let me know how that white rhino works out for you!


cool dude, might try them at a later date :hubba:


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 8, 2008)

i'm germing my seeds now, i started a grow journal


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 8, 2008)

Right on dude...Can't wait for those babies to pop...


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 8, 2008)

me neither dude :farm:


----------

